
iPhone XS is faster than an iMac Pro on the Speedometer 2.0 JavaScript benchmark - mpweiher
https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1043277162676072449
======
SigmundA
It really seems inevitable that Macs will switch over to Apple chips at some
point, probably soon.

~~~
mattl
I think it’s the reason we haven’t seen a new Mac Mini. I also think it’s the
reason iBooks (the app) was renamed to Books.

New iBook ARM laptop and an ARM Mac Mini.

------
mankash666
It'd be nice if Apple's iOS JavaScript core reached parity with W3C features
supported on other platforms and browsers. Notable emissions are RTC data
channel, WebGl2, WebAudio, iffy PWA support ...

All that speed won't allow a developer to circumvent the app store for
features pedestrian in other browsers and platforms

~~~
mattl
It’d be nice if Safari were more regularly updated too.

